# Akzo Nobel



## ARoofersRealBoss (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding Akzo Nobel contact information for the branch in Ohio. We're trying to get their Manufacturer Certification Statement for the Engery Star rebate for the job Matt just finished. They are on the list to qualify but nobody knows what i'm talking about when I ask. Any suggestions? Has anyone done the rebate for their items yet?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I never heard that name before, but your best bet is getting the supplier who sold you the materials to cough up the paperwork that is required to certify that the coating is Energy Rated and Approved for the Energy Stimulus portion of the new bill.

Threaten them with not paying for the product until they deliver the remainder of what the product is to be sold for, which is it's Energy Certification.

Ed


----------

